# Trying out blue light bulbs



## thewishman (Apr 7, 2009)

My Olympus FE-110 didn't seem to get enough white light, so the Cord Camera guys sold me a couple of blue bulbs about a month ago. Just got brave enough to try them and it seems to have helped. Just cropped this one and edited out a reflection.


----------



## gerryr (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm not sure why you would want blue light bulbs, but the photo is over-exposed by about probably a full stop.


----------



## BigShed (Apr 8, 2009)

I agree, blue light globes are about 6000Kelvin, why not use 4100/5100Kelvin CFL's in 22-24 watts.

They would be a lot cooler (in real temperature) to work with.

Also agree that the highlights are a bit washed out, ie overexposure.

Isn't pen photography one hell of a learning curve?:wink:


----------



## arw01 (Apr 12, 2009)

Ok, where does one get the skull pen blank?  My wife would have to have one of those!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 12, 2009)

From member workingforwood (Jeff Powell master scroller).





arw01 said:


> Ok, where does one get the skull pen blank?  My wife would have to have one of those!


----------



## jbpaul (Apr 13, 2009)

Does your camera have a setting for custom white balance?  Seems a better solution than investing in specialty bulbs.  Helped my photography evolve from horrible to accceptable novice.

JB


----------



## thewishman (Apr 14, 2009)

gerryr said:


> I'm not sure why you would want blue light bulbs, but the photo is over-exposed by about probably a full stop.



JB and Gerry, I can't set the white balance in my camera. The camera store guys thought the blue bulbs would improve my usually yellowish pictures to a whiter hue.

As you can see, I'm a bit over my head here, but I think I have found the bottom. This was actually one of my best photos so far.

Gerry, I'm reading your Library article, though my camera has little in the way of adjustable controls (and a new camera is out until my new job starts and my wife gets called back). 

Here are a couple more pictures and my set-up. Any constructive help will be gratefully received.


----------



## thewishman (Apr 14, 2009)

Any better?


----------



## GouletPens (Apr 14, 2009)

A good piece of photo software takes care of the yellowing just fine. I use Microsoft Digital Image 2006, got it for $10 on ebay and it does everything I need!


----------

